# How to set GMT Time



## kas_f74 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi 

I have the GMT - 3 Day Power Res....can any one advise on how to set the GMT function?

thx


----------



## jooboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Without having my 320 with me right now, it's:

1. Pull the crown out to the quick hour change
2. Match your hour hand with the GMT hand
3. Pull the crown all the way out
4. Adjust the time to where you want the GMT to be (it will follow the hour hand)
5. Go back to quick hour change
6. Set you regular hour hand to where you want it

Again, this is how I recall doing it, but don't have my PAM in front of me to verify.


----------

